# Topics > Arts > Drawing and painting >  "Memories of Passersby I", Mario Klingemann

## Airicist

Author - Mario Klingemann

----------


## Airicist

"Artist Mario Klingemann on Artificial Intelligence, Technology and our Future"

by Martin Dean
February 25, 2019

----------


## Airicist

Article "AI portrait joins Warhol, Basquiat and Freud at London auction"

March 3, 2019

----------

